

Silicon Valley places that Paul Graham didn’t cover - timf
http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/04/silicon-valley-places-that-paul-graham-cant-get-into/

======
pvg
It's amusing that even in a piece ostensibly about places to see in Silicon
Valley you should see, Scoble can't help but to brag about places you can't
really get into yet he got to visit.

------
mikeryan
A few fun notes about Bucks (I worked there in my last years in school and the
first few years afterwards)

Jamis's son Tyler won The Amazing Race. When Tyler was graduating high school
he wanted to go to Stanford but was having trouble getting in so Jamis rented
a billboard on 101 to pump him to the admissions folks (he ended up at UCSC)
<http://tylermacniven.com/> Tyler is an interesting guy in his own right.

One year the Village Pub in Woodside was being remodeled so on April 1st Jamis
put a "future home of the Woodside Hooters" sign (with the real Hooters logo)
on the outside. The town freaked out (you have to know the town of Woodside to
appreciate this)

Jamis put together the Sand Hill Road Sandbox Derby one year. The rules were
pretty much just that your vehicle needed to be gravity powered and had to
have brakes. They then lined the sides of Sand Hill with hay bales and sent
these home made contraptions down it. The winner was built by some sort of
NASA team and looked like an extended tear drop - it flew. Last I checked it
was still on the wall at Bucks. Other entries was one made out of bread by Le
Boulanger and one made out of a bed including boxspring and mattress with
bicycle wheels (which almost won)

Bucks' walls are covered with different collected pieces of crap on the walls.
Some are real and some are bullshit (The broken James McEnroe racket from
Wimbledon is a Billy Jean King model racket?). In the back by the restroom
there's a reply from the USSR on an inquiry from Jamis on purchasing Lenin's
body . Jamis's wife Margret wanted a new car one year and had to keep a
special account off the books so Jamis wouldn't spend her car money on
something like an actual Cosmonaut space suit ($30,000 - its on the ceiling).

------
m0nastic
I thought these were some interesting additions, although it seems like for
almost half of them, it's "this company's headquarters are really cool, you
have to see it...but you won't be let inside."

------
joshu
uh, normal humans can't visit most of that.

also, OSH is like home depot. not sure why that's interesting.

------
wicknicks
One more place to visit in Silicon Valley is definitely the Computer History
Museum (<http://www.computerhistory.org/>). Have very nice exhibits of all the
major artifacts pertaining to computer technology; including a fully working
Difference Engine 2: <http://www.computerhistory.org/babbage/>

------
jackowayed
The biggest surprise to me was the golden spike. I go to Stanford and no one's
mentioned that a major piece of American history is on display at Cantor.

~~~
defen
Scoble's short summary doesn't do justice to Leland Stanford's extremely
interesting life - he lived in an age when the phrase "conflict of interest"
didn't exist. He wasn't just Vice President of the Central Pacific Railroad -
he was also governor of California! So you can imagine that he had some say in
which California railroad would eventually link up to help form the Pacific
Railroad!

------
kloncks
Really interesting that pg didn't really cover San Francisco that much.

Is it just me or does it seem that SF (besides SOMA and Mission) is becoming
less startup-y? Or has this trend been going on for a while?

~~~
jonursenbach
Has anything else in SF besides SOMA, Mission and the Financial District
_ever_ been startup-y?

